

Tell HN: I created a google group for offline web applications - Tichy
http://groups.google.com/group/offline-web-applications

======
Tichy
Couldn't find that many resources, so I thought a place to discuss the issues
surrounding HTML5 offline web apps might be a good idea.

I wanted to use Zed's new groups thing as it's supposed to be spam free, but
couldn't find it easily. Is it still around? So a tired Google group for now.

